# Navigo compatibilité



## Babyfasty (13 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite adjoindre mon pass navigo à mon iPhone, j'ai tenté de le mettre sous ma coque mais cela n'a pas fonctionné lors de mon dernier passage. 
Je me demande si ce n'est pas le nec interne à l'iPhone pour ApplePay qui empêche cela. En tout cas, je pensais me procurer celui-ci : http://amzn.eu/bkJCFHD .

J'espère que cela marchera. Avez-vous un usage similaire?

Merci


----------



## YanCT (13 Décembre 2016)

Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner mon navigo entre la coque de mon iPhone et lui même... mais depuis un an je ne mets plus de tout de coque sur mes iPhones, donc peut-être ai-je raté la sortie d'une coque le permettant ? 

Je n'ai réussi qu'une seule fois et je veux bien te donner l'astuce : certaines coques laissent un trou en forme de rond pour faire apparaître la pomme. Place ton navigo de manière à ce que sa puce apparaisse en lieu et place de la pomme (tu fais ainsi une croix sur la pomme, aussi !), et cela devrait fonctionner.


----------



## Babyfasty (15 Décembre 2016)

YanCT a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner mon navigo entre la coque de mon iPhone et lui même... mais depuis un an je ne mets plus de tout de coque sur mes iPhones, donc peut-être ai-je raté la sortie d'une coque le permettant ?
> 
> Je n'ai réussi qu'une seule fois et je veux bien te donner l'astuce : certaines coques laissent un trou en forme de rond pour faire apparaître la pomme. Place ton navigo de manière à ce que sa puce apparaisse en lieu et place de la pomme (tu fais ainsi une croix sur la pomme, aussi !), et cela devrait fonctionner.


Cool je vais tester ça!


----------



## Larme (15 Décembre 2016)

Il y a plusieurs tests à faire.
Sans coque, Navigo « collé » à ton iPhone, ça marche ?
De mon expériences, toutes les "bornes" ne se valent pas. Je mets mon pass Navigo dans mon portefeuille, et je sais qu'à certains endroits, je serais obligé de sortir mon pass de mon porte-feuille (j'ai une sorte d'étui à la FBI dedans). À force, je connais les bornes qui me forcent à sortir mon pass sur mon chemin habituel, et cela peut varier d'une borne à sa voisine.
Par exemple, une des entrées à _Duroc_, celle près de la sortie, je dois sortir, celle au milieu non. Etc.

Évidemment, cela ne prend pas en compte parfois où j'ai des pièces qui rajoutent des obstacles, mais je pense que les lecteurs des bornes « ne sont pas tout égaux » pour X ou Y raisons.


----------



## Babyfasty (15 Décembre 2016)

Larme a dit:


> Il y a plusieurs tests à faire.
> Sans coque, Navigo « collé » à ton iPhone, ça marche ?
> De mon expériences, toutes les "bornes" ne se valent pas. Je mets mon pass Navigo dans mon portefeuille, et je sais qu'à certains endroits, je serais obligé de sortir mon pass de mon porte-feuille (j'ai une sorte d'étui à la FBI dedans). À force, je connais les bornes qui me forcent à sortir mon pass sur mon chemin habituel, et cela peut varier d'une borne à sa voisine.
> Par exemple, une des entrées à _Duroc_, celle près de la sortie, je dois sortir, celle au milieu non. Etc.
> ...


J'ai deja essayé de coller le pass navigo au dos de l'iPhone (à l'extérieur De la coque) et cela n'a pas fonctionné. De plus, je viens de recevoir mon nouvel etui et le navigo ne fonctionne pas non plus lorsque la couverture de l'ecran (partie integrante de l'etui), qui vient accueillir le pass navigo et autres cartes, est fermé (dans cette position, le pass navigo est proche de l'iPhone mais pas autant que si je collais au dos et de plus la carte fait face a l'ecran et non au dos de l'iphone). 
La conclusion est sans appel, l'iphone bloque les signales... assez chiant. Du coup je vais garder l'étui et quand je passerais une borne, je l'ouvrirais de telle sorte a eloigner le pass de l'iphone et de telle sorte egalement a ne pas laisser echaper le tout.


----------



## moderno31 (19 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour
Pour l'instant apple est en négociations avec l'autorité de transports en IDF. Pour l'instant les smartphone de la marque à la pomme ne fonctionnent pas. Mais bientôt, faut bien l'espérer.
En attendant, seuls les détenteurs d'un SP Android, peuvent accéder au Service et avec la contribution de Samsung et d'Orange.








						Application Île-de-France Mobilités
					

Au cœur du réseau de transports Franciliens, Île-de-France Mobilités fédère tous les acteurs (voyageurs, élus, constructeurs, transporteurs, gestionnaires d’infrastructures…), investit et innove pour améliorer le service rendu aux voyageurs.




					www.iledefrance-mobilites.fr
				



Rendez-vous aussi sur RATP, TRANSDEV, et bientôt SNCF pour au moins, effectuer vos rechargements à en ligne (hors Apple comme dis plus haut, en espérant qu'il y a un Android dans votre entourage..)


----------

